# New UHS requriement: "Non-FSC students" entry test



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

I am not sure whether this issue was addressed before but does anyone have information regarding this new requirement for Non FSC students.I beleive the entry test is based on the a-level/o-level cirriculum but i have done high school from the U.S. and the test looks a bit tougher than the FSC based one. Also the test involves more mathematical and hands on work questions whereas the FSC ones are only one line. Does ayone know whether they plan on providing the students with formlas or equations during the exam or extra time, because just a glance at the two will tell u that the non FSC one is tougher and requires more time. Also if anyone was able to find an answer sheet to the sample test posted on the UHS website please let me know. You can find this new requirement and sample paper at the site below:

http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mcat/ModelPapernonFsc09.pdf
..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

mk90 said:


> I am not sure whether this issue was addressed before but does anyone have information regarding this new requirement for Non FSC students.I beleive the entry test is based on the a-level/o-level cirriculum but i have done high school from the U.S. and the test looks a bit tougher than the FSC based one. Also the test involves more mathematical and hands on work questions whereas the FSC ones are only one line. Does ayone know whether they plan on providing the students with formlas or equations during the exam or extra time, because just a glance at the two will tell u that the non FSC one is tougher and requires more time. Also if anyone was able to find an answer sheet to the sample test posted on the UHS website please let me know. You can find this new requirement and sample paper at the site below:
> 
> http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mcat/ModelPapernonFsc09.pdf
> ..:: University Of Health Sciences Lahore ::..



Oh, so there is someone who thinks just like me. #grin

I am doing my A2 thing year and i am studying from British system. I had a look at the paper too, but it pretty much matches my course's syllabus - i am doing AQA and this exam paper has been made according to the Cambridge board which is a bit tough compared to AQA. 
I agree that for this you DO need a formula sheet and a calculator (especially for the physics section) as in all A level science exams they provide you with a formula sheet and allow you to use a calculator as you can't do square roots of decimal numbers (well i can't for sure ). I've mailed them concerning this matter on the e-mail address provided on the UHS website but still haven't received a reply.

What exam board did you complete your high school subjects with?


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

blueray said:


> Oh, so there is someone who thinks just like me. #grin
> 
> I am doing my A2 thing year and i am studying from British system. I had a look at the paper too, but it pretty much matches my course's syllabus - i am doing AQA and this exam paper has been made according to the Cambridge board which is a bit tough compared to AQA.
> I agree that for this you DO need a formula sheet and a calculator (especially for the physics section) as in all A level science exams they provide you with a formula sheet and allow you to use a calculator as you can't do square roots of decimal numbers (well i can't for sure ). I've mailed them concerning this matter on the e-mail address provided on the UHS website but still haven't received a reply.
> ...


I found a copy of the physics part of the non-fsc test. It was just a replica of the Cambridge International Exam paper for 2007. But the interesting thing to note is that for their Physics exam they had only 40 questions with 1 hour to complete (not to mention constants and formulas), whereas the Entry Test has 4 sections, each with 60 questions. I would be surprised if anyone even made it through half the test. Yes I think I will be emailing the UHS concerning this matter as well. I hope if many students address this issue they will do something about it.

Paper 1 June 07

As for which exam board, I am not sure, I completed my high school here in Illinois and took some AP courses through the College Board.


----------



## blueray (Oct 3, 2008)

mk90 said:


> I found a copy of the physics part of the non-fsc test. It was just a replica of the Cambridge International Exam paper for 2007. But the interesting thing to note is that for their Physics exam they had only 40 questions with 1 hour to complete (not to mention constants and formulas), whereas the Entry Test has 4 sections, each with 60 questions. I would be surprised if anyone even made it through half the test. Yes I think I will be emailing the UHS concerning this matter as well. I hope if many students address this issue they will do something about it.
> 
> Paper 1 June 07
> 
> As for which exam board, I am not sure, I completed my high school here in Illinois and took some AP courses through the College Board.



True .. indeed its pretty long.
well i guess we'll have to wait until the UHS gives out this year's A level entry test.
and i predict that might well as be another replica of a past paper of CIE's exams.
Also, with this past paper ( link you've given ) there is an attached formula sheet.
It they are making an A level paper then i think they'll have the formate the 
A-level way too. Surely they WILL do something about it otherwise its just crazy.

Thanks for the link, i knew the paper was there but i just couldn't get my hands on it.


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Aww god... that's horrible.. I really feel horrible for you guys.. 

Hmm.. If I were you, I would definitely do something about this, because it is just so unfair.. 

These Pakistani government people.. ughh they really try to make it as hard as they can for us foreign students... but don't freak out or anything.. InshAllah all of you will get into a good medical college... wish you guys all the best...

But yeah, be prepared for anything.. you just don't know because this is pakistan.. Last year, when I was giving entrance tests, we would wake up to a new policy/rule/requirement every single day...

Oh my god! I just looked at both of the sample tests! It's horrible! Just so wrong! Oh dear... and you will definitely need twice the time to think all the problems through...


----------



## star child (Aug 18, 2009)

I made a new thread on this subject but I guess I forgot to look at this one! Finally someone has been voicing such concerns. I have written to the UHS people on exactly the same subject of the time frame for the non Fsc students. And the data booklet and calculator thing. 

If nothing happens I guess the best would be to remember all MCQ answers of the past 10 to 20 years off by heart if you want to complete the paper on time. 

The fact still remains what will happen if that isnt enough. Do we just flunk?


----------



## < sara > (Mar 14, 2008)

Star child I recommend that you go and meet the UHS people in person.. this way you will definitely get a response.. Otherwise nothing will happen.. because they won't do anything by themselves and when they do get to your letter/email it will be too late... 

You have to do something..they can't just do this with all the foreginers...


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

Well I probably think that you'll be okay beacause you'll be competing with overseas Pakistanis/foreigners for the seats reserved for you people-that way you don't have to be worried because if the paper is difficult/lengthy it will be for all of you equally
However it's still better to make a HUGE fuss out of it because eventhough they WILL NOT change the paper pattern for this year, they might consider this fact while working out your merits.


----------



## mk90 (Jul 30, 2009)

lol yea i hate being the 'experimental group' that gets to be the first to take these tests. Obviously this is a new idea of theirs and grossly underplanned. I emailed the UHS on 3 email addresses but as expected they didnt reply. 
I also called the university and asked someone and he said ' O don't worry you won't need calculators. i said all right but the sample tests are all mathematically based. He said yea but those are just sample tests the real test is nothing like that. #confused go figure.

plus when submitting my admission kit i asked the clerk as well and he said "the tests for foreigners are the same as locals"

I guess we're just gonna have to wait and see the dreaded thing for ourselves.

-Does anyone know whether there is a merit based on the entry test for foreign students ( if your applying through HEC) or whether you just have to pass, and what percentage is considered passing. 

Thanks and good luck to all!


----------



## AK47 (Aug 25, 2009)

*UHS TEST*

Hi,

I'd like to request the people who did American High School to tell me how to prepare for the Non F.S.C. uhs test thats going to be held in september?

Since i've done American High School, A level is new to me and the prospectus quite clearly said that the test is based on A level course.

Now i can download the syllabus but which books are you using and how are you guys preparing, if anyone is sitting it?

Thanks!!


----------



## MedGrunt (Feb 21, 2007)

Welcome to the forum AK47. #cool

Your post has been moved into this pre-existing thread regarding the UHS entrance exam. Please read through the posts and then ask any further questions that you may have here.


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

@ Ak47

Well, i did A Levels, and the MCQ's are quite difficult if you haven't done them before. So i suggest you buy the 1000 MCQ's from Red spot for Bio, Chem and Physics. Also to help you with the course i suggest you use the Cambridge Publishers for Biology and Chemistry. For Physics, I suggest you use Physics BY: Nelkon and Parker. Do as many as those MCQ's as possible. BTW i did American High school, from and Honors College Preparatory High school, and when i came to Pakistan and did these A-Level Mcq's they were nothing of what i had learned. I suggest you get on the syllabus, ASAP.


----------



## AK47 (Aug 25, 2009)

abdullahm18 said:


> @ Ak47
> 
> Well, i did A Levels, and the MCQ's are quite difficult if you haven't done them before. So i suggest you buy the 1000 MCQ's from Red spot for Bio, Chem and Physics. Also to help you with the course i suggest you use the Cambridge Publishers for Biology and Chemistry. For Physics, I suggest you use Physics BY: Nelkon and Parker. Do as many as those MCQ's as possible. BTW i did American High school, from and Honors College Preparatory High school, and when i came to Pakistan and did these A-Level Mcq's they were nothing of what i had learned. I suggest you get on the syllabus, ASAP.



Thank you. You say you've done american high school and a levels and then you say you did a level mcq's when you came to pakistan. Have you done both (american high school and a level)? What other book would you recommend for physics?


----------



## abdullahm18 (Aug 10, 2009)

AK47 said:


> Thank you. You say you've done american high school and a levels and then you say you did a level mcq's when you came to pakistan. Have you done both (american high school and a level)? What other book would you recommend for physics?



Sorry i forgot to mention that i did it till Sophomore year. So in Freshman year they taught us BIOLOGY and in Sophomore Chemistry. 

So i still had to do my A Levels. For Physics there are a range of books, and your not supposed to study all of the topics. Its quite mixed. Our Course books were Physics by Nelkon and Parker, and Pacific Physics. They're quite good. Give them a shot. Be sure to use the Redspot 1000 MCQ's cause you will be giving the NON FSC test i suppose and the sample test had copied MCQ's from our course.


----------



## missakhwand (Jul 8, 2008)

missakhwand said:


> Well I probably think that you'll be okay beacause you'll be competing with overseas Pakistanis/foreigners for the seats reserved for you people-that way you don't have to be worried because if the paper is difficult/lengthy it will be for all of you equally
> However it's still better to make a HUGE fuss out of it because eventhough they WILL NOT change the paper pattern for this year, they might consider this fact while working out your merits.


Okay I'm correcting myself-I attended the orientation seminar by UHS and they told us that there are NO seats reserved for overseas Pakistanis...bad news for you guys
However you people should still make a huge fuss out of it so that they change the model next year.


----------



## Catalyst13 (Sep 9, 2009)

hmm...i was told by some people that international students did NOT need to write a test...

is this a new thing or was i just told wrong? o.0


----------



## AK47 (Aug 25, 2009)

@ missakhwand 


Seats were never reserved for overseas Pakistanis. It is only in some private colleges that they have seats reserved for overseas candidates for which the merit is lower than the local seats.

UHS test or Govt test never had reserve seats for overseas students after 2001-2002. They only have the international seats on which you need to have a foreign passport. Even for that you do not need UHS test as long as you have the minimum pass mark in SAT subject tests.

@catalyst : Foreign candidates/international with a foreign passport need to pass the UHS test with 40% OR have SAT subject tests in phys bio chem, with 550 minimum in each test. So you can either take the UHS test or give them your sat subject scores. Also a valid toefl/ielts score. Sounds crazy BUT they do require toefl/ielts from all foreigners competing on foreign seats.


----------

